# Feeling crazy - 7mo pp - Am I pg or are these symptoms of my cycle returning?



## HappyHelpmate (Dec 20, 2006)

My DS was born in Jan. (~7m/o now, 1st child, BFing), and about 7 weeks ago, without a period first, I thought I was having signs of ovulation - increased mucous, sexual thoughts.... DH and I made love during that time, not necessarily trying to conceive, but not worried if it did happen. A few days later, I "felt" pg. I don't know if it's just in my head, because maybe I WANT to be pg, or what.
Then, 2 wks later, no period to follow. So I took a pg test - negative. Took one 2 days later - negative. But I just keep having all these little symptoms, and I keep thinking, "does this mean I'm pregnant?" I did have some breast tenderness, but DS just got 2 teeth. It seemed like I'm having more gas, which was a symptom in my first pgnancy, but maybe it's my imagination. Heartburn- I don't usually have it, but now it's popping up. Nausea- just a little bit now and again, but maybe I'm imagining it. Feeling bloated... Low back pain similar to PMS....

So I took another pg test earlier this week - negative. I feel like I'm going crazy because I'm not sure what's going on with my body, or if maybe all of this is just psychosomatic because I WANT another baby.
I also just won't let myself trust the negative pg tests, because I'm wondering if BFing may cause a false negative?
So it's like, until I either have a period, or start having a pg tummy, I don't know what to think.
I KNOW it's uncommon to conceive when BFing, ESPECIALLY if your cycle hasn't returned, but then again, everyone says "you can't depend on that as a form of birth control," so I just keep going around in circles in my head about this.

Oh, and I was also wondering if it's normal to have PMS-like symptoms of your cycle returning for a while before it actually does? Could that explain this?

Can anyone reassure me one way or the other? I won't be devastated if I'm NOT pg, but I want to know if I AM, so I can start getting ready for a new babe!
Help!


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, it's not what you want to hear, but it could be AF coming, or your body trying to O or you could be pregnant. How's that for an answer?

When I got my cycle back before I had a couple of weeks of symptoms...I kept thinking I'm either pregnant, or AF is coming. Neither. I ovulated--with no warning period. I only know b/c I happened to have an OPK around and I was SO symptomatic I took it and it was positive. I ended up pregnant that cycle with no first period. So it happens.

Or.....I've also had periods of mucus go on and off as my body tried to ovulated a few times before it finally did. So if you're not charting it's hard to know. I remember taking a bunch of tests, too. Turns out I was just taking the wrong kind. SHould have been OPK's not pregnancy ones!

What's your mucus doing now? If you have had a dry up that has lasted much longer than two weeks, I'd lean toward pregnant. If you're having on and off mucus I'd go for your body trying to O. The post O symptoms and pg. symptoms are so similar it's hard to know. But mucus doesn't look fertile (typically) during pregnancy. Once you finally do O, then AF will coming about two weeks later. But getting to the O can take forever sometimes.

Good luck.

I'm hoping myself I caught the first eggie without a period. I know I o'd b/c I used OPK's....so I'm on 6 dpo right now. And...having every symptoms there is of pregnancy-----or AF!!!









Dee


----------



## HappyHelpmate (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response! Even without a definite answer, you sure help me not feel so crazy for having no idea what's going on, and you definitely offer some good insight!

As far as mucus status goes... Before the suspected O (now 8 wks ago), I still had usually been dry since DS's birth, but since then I've had slightly more. Then this weekend, I noticed some fertile-looking mucus again, which has been the first change since that first suspected O. So, I'm now thinking I'm probably not pregnant, but my body is having to try a few times to get around to that first O or period, like you were saying happened with you.

BTW, I have a couple of questions: I haven't looked around on the Fertility forum much, so although I can tell from context what your abbreviations mean, I'm not sure for what they actually stand, like - opk? AF? dpo?

Thanks!


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry about the abbreviations.....; )

DPO -- Days past ovulation

AF -- Means your period, I think it started as "Aunt Flo"?

OPK --- Ovulation predictor kit (or test)

CM -- Cervical Mucus

BD -- Baby dance (otherwise known as sex)

LP -- Luteal phase (the phase of your cycle after O, or ovulation)

If you are having more mucus it means something is going on. Sure is hard to take not knowing WHAT that is, though! But take it as a good sign!

By the way what do the initials in your signature line mean?

Dee


----------



## HappyHelpmate (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the explanations & help!

I'm guessing you mean ECing? It stands for Elimination Communication, which is sometimes called various other things like infant potty training. There is a subforum devoted to it under diapering. Basically, it is a practice based on the understanding that babies are capable of communicating about their elimination needs (just like their need to eat, have warmth, affection, etc...) from the time they are born, and using that to help them to not soil themselves by taking them to a potty/sink/bowl/outside to do their business. We started when DS was 11 wks old - around when he was beginning to hold his head up better. There are many benefits to it - greater awareness of what is going on with your baby, fewer dirty diapers, potentially more ease with gaining potty independence and at an earlier age (known as graduating in EC terms), and more. Here is a great website about it http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/ and I definitely suggest looking at the EC subforum if you are interested in knowing more about it.
Nice talking with you!


----------

